# ftp/port 21 problem



## maglinders (Apr 5, 2005)

I can't connect to any of my sites using any of three different ftp clients (two uninstalled and reinstalled today, one completely new to me). 

Everything was fine yesterday. Haven't changed any settings in the ftp client. 

I can ping my host ok but they can't see me trying to get on to their server: 'You're not getting anywhere near our server'. Seems my Port 21 is not functioning, i.e. not available to me! Same whether or not I disable firewall and all other security systems.

When I run <netstat -an> in dos/cmd with nothing working (ie. no IE or mail) there are loads of things (about 30 items) going on which my host's helpdesk (nice bloke) says probably should not be the case. I have no idea what they all are.

He suggests I have a virus which is sending stuff through Port 21. I have run adaware and virus scan and can't find anything untoward.

Other users are all on the ftp server ok, so it's not the host, it's me.

I have looked through microsoft help but, yadayada, you know... :-(

Any ideas, please? Thank you.


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

What client are you currently using? Also have you tried any Public FTPs?

It may be an LSP layer problem.


----------



## maglinders (Apr 5, 2005)

'LSP layer' .. sorry, don't understand. I am using two commercially available FTP software packages and having the same problem with both.


----------

